# Rope gasket for Schrader Fireplace stove?



## snaple4 (Feb 1, 2019)

Friend has this thing and it didn't have a gasket in it when they bought the house (you can see some fibers though). Any idea what size and how to put one in? I have an small piece of 1" and it looks like it might fit but not sure if we could get the door to close once in. It has an 8" pipe. No data plate.


----------



## snaple4 (Feb 1, 2019)

Oops, meant to put this envy pre EPA form. Can I have a moderator move it for me?


----------



## snaple4 (Feb 3, 2019)

Any help? Also, it doesn't seem like the doors are warped but you can see some fire between the doors on the top when closed and locked. Any idea how the gasket goes on the door?


----------



## Texican65 (Feb 9, 2019)

I had a Schrader years ago, and I believe they never came with door gaskets. I wasn’t very pleased with it, the front doors are aluminum and warp very easily. Never could damp it down real good, because of the doors and no gasket. 

The Schrader Fireplace you have here also was meant to burned sometimes without the doors on at all...and with a sliding metal mesh screen, for a fireplace effect. 

I’d get a better stove. 

Good hunting!

Dow


----------



## snaple4 (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you for the reply. I had heard many of these stoves were designed without gaskets but this one has a channel that looks like it should have a gasket. Door isn't warped but you can still see some flame between doors at the corner. Between the two it led me to believe it used one.

New stove is on wish list but may be a bit before that can happen. 

An harm in putting a gasket on it if it wasn't  made with one?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Texican65 (Feb 15, 2019)

snaple4 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I had heard many of these stoves were designed without gaskets but this one has a channel that looks like it should have a gasket. Door isn't warped but you can still see some flame between doors at the corner. Between the two it led me to believe it used one.
> 
> New stove is on wish list but may be a bit before that can happen.
> 
> ...



Mine also had the channel you're talking about, where you would think a gasket went. I installed a flat 1" rope gasket all around the edge of my doors and the stove didn't draft right after that. It needs the space around the doors open for air flow. These are more of a portable fireplace, just a huge steel box....not a very good design, poor dampers I never could get to regulate very well. I sold it for $80 as quick as I could, and bought a used Lopi on craigslist...and fixed it up. Ditch the Schrader.....


----------



## coaly (Feb 15, 2019)

They didn't use gasket material, since they were competing with the first builder, Fisher that had a three point contact seal all the way around which was 1 inch channel iron making contact on the edges of channel as well as a raised section on the back of door.
Yours only makes contact on the lip, no channel involved.

If door hinges wear, or handle is out of adjustment, see if a narrow strip of cardboard fits between door and stove face. If it still latches, FLAT gasket only can be cemented to doors with Stove and Gasket Cement. Round is too thick, there is not enough clearance to crush round which is normally for doors.




As Texican65 stated, yours may or may not work well with gasket. It depends on chimney draft. A strong draft with little resistance of pipe configuration may work fine.


----------

